# Problem with app



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't install in my cellphone I already tried all I need some help please


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well without specifics we can't help much. Here is a link to the official amazon flex blog and has a "troubleshooting" section. 
http://amazonflex.blogs.com/flex/

If you can't install then you have to look at the instructions for settings to "allow from unknown sources".


----------

